# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon wearing this old thing, the lume`s lost it`s sparkle but stills works* :wink2:

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*



The glow from the clock on micro stereo by the bed helps


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Chronographe Suisse










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Off to bed soon wearing this old thing, the lume`s lost it`s sparkle but stills works* :wink2:
> 
> *CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*
> 
> ...


Bugger!!, I didn`t notice the bezel`s not lined up, someone`s going to give me grief over that


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Dunno. It's late, the wine has got the better of me and I'm still deciding between the _Nurofen Plus_ and the _Cocodamol_. The Nurofen has a cracking movement but the Cocodamol's lume is a little brighter. Tough call - will let you know in the morning.

God willing.

:alcoholic:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK just so I can play I'll finally take of the Longines and put on my favourite Seiko of all time...

*Seiko 6138 3002 - 1977*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not an oldie but it is the watch that started all this










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im going to wear this on sunday as im not going anywhere near work and hopefully ill be getting my other one back next week .and ill be playing cod world at war as its double xp weekend cool.










jason.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not had this one out for a while was playing with it tonight. Not much diff in pic quality from the Canon A60 to the current one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Memosail for me. (sorry about the photo)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hamilton today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing a lovely vintage NOS 1970s? mechanical digital that a good friend sent to me recently, no pics yet though.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Bugger!!, I didn`t notice the bezel`s not lined up, someone`s going to give me grief over that rolleyes.gif


That would be me then...

This is yours ..... *Grief*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I was going to wear the Panerai again today, but because it's Sunday and it should be an oldie, here's what I'll be wearing...

IDF issued Eterna Kontiki Super


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im wearing a lovely vintage NOS 1970s? mechanical digital that a good friend sent to me recently, no pics yet though.....


By a bizzare coincidence I`ve been wearing this since I got up 

*Lordex Digital, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet, circa 1970s.*










Naturally it`s not alone 

*Timex `Great Britain` #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*












jasonm said:


> > Bugger!!, I didn`t notice the bezel`s not lined up, someone`s going to give me grief over that rolleyes.gif
> 
> 
> That would be me then...
> ...


Thanks Jase, that`s a relief I`ve had a sleepless night wondering when I`d get hit :shocking:



Toshi said:


> I was going to wear the Panerai again today, *but because it's Sunday and it should be an oldie*, here's what I'll be wearing...


That`s the spirit, well done that man :clap:



> IDF issued Eterna Kontiki Super


That is _sooooo _cool B)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Rose Gold Kirovskie.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Rose Gold Kirovskie.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ


Nice one Russ, I especially like the lugs :thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wound up the Basis Saphire 17j and away we go. Nothing like a bit of colour :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This old girl for me today.

*Omega Seamaster f300 "Cone" Cal 1260*










Edit: Oh...and that's 200 posts!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with this from yesterday :blink:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva Pythagore today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Started the day off with the 6139.










Will be swapping over to this later as my parents are coming over for Sunday lunch.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Lip Brevet today. This watch is in fact a prototype given to the employees of the company to test it on a longterm period (around one year) before production.

Bertrand


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Lanco Flying Saucer:










Cheers


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Heuer non Pasadena with val7750*


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Old watch (79) - new hands !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Haven't worn this one in a long time










Tissot quartz diver - no idea how old it is, though..... I've never been able to find out much about it.

Rob


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Have a nice relaxing Sunday everyone


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Rose Gold Kirovskie.
> ...


Many Thanks mach,its one of my favourites.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

chris l said:


>


Beautiful watch Chris,looks in perfect condition.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now wearing a couple of old British two-tones..

*Ingersoll Triumph, `Made in Gt Britain` unjeweled pin-pallet movement, c1950s*

(made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales)










*Newmark `Made in England`**unjeweled pin-pallet movement,c.1940s/50s*

(made by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works,Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey)










I love the leasurely tick of these old Pin-pallets


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed back to this earlier, a quick shake set the time and it's done, none of this date setting malarkey


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Eternamatic for me then off to make Sunday Lunch.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I was going to wear the Panerai again today, but because it's Sunday and it should be an oldie, here's what I'll be wearing...
> 
> IDF issued Eterna Kontiki Super


Toshi, its brother says hi


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now wearing a couple of old British two-tones..
> 
> *Ingersoll Triumph, `Made in Gt Britain` unjeweled pin-pallet movement, c1950s*
> 
> ...


made in wales but, wales. well tidy issnit boy!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to wear the Panerai again today, but because it's Sunday and it should be an oldie, here's what I'll be wearing...
> ...


This for me tonight


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This 1956 movado 9ct for me today.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

put my jsar back on a original jumbo


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

The photo is of a zenith allegro F3oo my first attemp to put up a picture

sorry about the quality


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I am wearing my IWC Aquatimer 812 AD which was, according to IWC's records, originally sold in July 1967.

At its heart is IWCâ€™s Calibre 8541 movement, 'famous' for its Pellaton winding system with its efficiency, durability, ease of maintenance and shock protected bi-directional winding rotor. The movement has either 23 or 25 jewels, the earlier movements generally having 25, a beat rate of 19,800 bph and power reserve of 40+ hours.

You may come across identical watches described as reference 1812 - the 812 was redesignated as Reference 1812 in 1974 (the same year the later model 816 also had a "1"

added to the reference to become the 1816). There are also some dial/bezel variations, for example: black on black, black on white, white (silver) on black and white (silver) on light blue.



















The 812 was IWCâ€™s first diving wristwatch and, apparently, the earliest drawings found for this model are from November 1966, the Aquatimer being publicly shown for the first time at the Basel Fair of 1967. The watch was notable because it was water resistant to 20 atmospheres (approximately 700 feet), had a rotating internal bezel and two crowns.

IWC did not design or make the case, which measures approx 37mm in diameter. The credit for these must be given to E. Piquerez SA, a Swiss company which specialised in the manufacture of dive watch cases, some of which bear the company initials, "EPSA", inside the caseback instead of the watchmakers mark. In the example attached (not from the IWC!) the maker's name is shown instead. As far as I know, all have the diving helmet in common, though.










In the 60's EPSA had 3 types of cases called the "Compressor", "Compressor 2" and "Super-Compressor" and they were sold to many high end watch manufacturers during this period - Benrus, Bulova, Enicar, Eterna, Gruen, Hamilton, IWC, Jaeger LeCoultre, Lip, Longines, Tissot, Zenith, Zodiac and many others.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


>


  Wow


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Double wow


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


>


Nice to see it where it belongs Bob. Better on your wrist than in Switzerland 

Just a little hard to follow that watch..... but I have changed over to this for the rest of the evening


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Might wear this to bed tonight. If you sleep on it or bang it

on the dressing table during the night it will still be working

in the morning.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> im going to wear this on sunday as im not going anywhere near work and hopefully ill be getting my other one back next week .and ill be playing cod world at war as its double xp weekend cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jason, get that rusty mesh of it mate


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stanford said:


>


WOW indeed! - about as perfect as it gets! Absolutly fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Changed over to these 2 now:

Citizen










Zodiac Sea Wolf










Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i like it on the copper but i can see its not to everyones liking ,the only thing with my bullheads i cant decide what they should be on.



















i like em on leather i like them on bracelets tough life .

anyway ive been wearing this tonight ,i put it up for trade a while back but im glad it didnt go










jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I know it`s now Monday but I don`t care, I`m at work with the Shark....

*Breitling Shark, A17605, cal.17 25 Jewels (circa early 90s) & Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> made in wales but, wales. well tidy issnit boy!


 :blink:

Must be a Babel Fish translation :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Changed over to these 2 now:
> 
> Citizen
> 
> ...


Almost every old Citizen Diver I`ve seen has been in a similar`well-used` condtion 

Mind you the tough old sea dogs keep going 

Cool Zodiac as well Mark unk:


----------

